# ideal reflective paint



## Bats Butt (Mar 18, 2010)

Benjamin Moore  white reflective paint:  Regal Mat Finish: Pastel base  with four extra oz of white tint added.  

Also inquire re an additive for  mold/fungus reduction but nothing else / no other pigments.  $44 gal.  as of Jan 2010 --- worth every dime.  The room glows in the dark!!   Happy farming, folks.


----------

